# New Gaming Rig!!!



## parasharenator (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys n gals,
iam new to these forums.
Iam planning to buy a new desktop pC for myself,in dis week.
My budget is 70K.which would be a gaming rig_multimedia powerhouse
Following are my considerations:
MOST IMPORTANT CRITERION:
1.Ive a small dorm,,dunno whether to go for 2.1 or 5.1 speaker setup
But wotever I go for,,crisp quality is of utmost importance
(A)With 2.1-wud prefer Altec lansing MX5021 or Logi Z2300 or Klipsch ProMedia
(B)with 5.1-wud prefer Z5500 or klipsch 5.1(if its available in India)+xtreme gamer sound card(sound card wid 5.1 setup only)

2.monitor-Dell US 2009W (15K).period
3.RAM=4GB
4.HDD=250GB WD CAviar
5.Please suggest graphics card(wid bst bang for buck-HD4850 alike),CPU(is quadcore worthy enuf of gaming,or in future)+MObo(dont need much features)_I want best bang for buck from these,,not ultra high performance!
6.mouse-GX518 from logi is fine,as I own Xbox360.

please give the  price of  each component,brand,etc. including cabinet,supply etc.
but near 70k in total.


P.S.-Sorry for Double Post,,didnt knew where to post it xactly,,


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 3, 2008)

As U Have A Small Room. U Should Go With 2.1 Speakers. Here Is The Configuration Which I Prefer.

Gaming Rig 
Processor : Core 2 Duo E6850
MotherBoard : ASUS P5N32-E SLI
RAM : 2*2GB Corsair Value RAM 800 MHz
Graphics Card : nVIDIA 9600GT
Sound Card : Creative X-Fi Extreme Music
HardDrive : Western Digitals Carviar 640GB
Monitor : Dell e228WFP
Speakers : Logitech Z5300
Optical Drive : Lite-on LH-20A1P DVD\RW
KeyBoard : Logitech G15
Mouse : Logitech MX518
Power Supply (SMPS) : Corsair HX620W
Cabinet : CoolerMaster STACKER RC830

Source : *askvarad.blogspot.com/

Sorry, But I Dont Know The Prices


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

Post in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=147

you will get more response.

FYI, this month Intel is going to release its new processors based on new architecture Nehalem. Wait for them. It's worth the wait.


----------



## forever (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Post in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=147
> 
> you will get more response.
> 
> FYI, this month Intel is going to release its new processors based on new architecture Nehalem. Wait for them. It's worth the wait.



i think nehalems would only support DDR3 and those cost a bomb right now :/
perhaps they will dwindle down when they hit the market.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ even if they cost more, their introduction will bring in price cuts from AMD's linueup and Intel's core2duo and core2quad lineup and hence it's worth the wait.


----------



## forever (Sep 3, 2008)

yeh i guess. Also, prices for DDR3 have already come down outside. hamare yahan to sab der se hee hota hai


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

anyways for current reference, i would pick this config:

1) Sapphire ATI HD4870: 17k

2) Intel Core2Quad Q9300 : 11k

3) ASUS P5Q Pro (ATI crossfire mobo): 9k

4) Kingston 2x2Gb DDR2: 4k

5) Western Digital 640Gb HDD: 3.5k

6) Samsung/sony dvd write: 1.1k

7) Coolermaster elite 330 cabinet: 1.8k

8) coolermaster Extreme Power 600W : 3k

9) Dell 248WFP: 17k-19k or Dell 228WFP: 14k

10) Logitech k/b and laser mouse: 1.2k-1.5k

11) APC 650VA UPS: 3k-3.2k

12) Logitech X540: 4.5k


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^I answered him in Basic Guide Purchase a System thread


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah okay. Great then


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 3, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> As U Have A Small Room. U Should Go With 2.1 Speakers. Here Is The Configuration Which I Prefer.
> 
> Gaming Rig
> Processor : Core 2 Duo E6850
> ...


please look into my afterthoughts:
I think xtreme gamer wud be better souncard in terms of gaming,as compared to xtreme music.
9600 GT is definitely not VFM,considering HD 4850!!
About the HDD:it's not VFM that I need to consider,I want a descently fast HDD..than one which offers best cost/per gb,,so am ready to sacrifice few GBs for better performance!
Logi has stopped Z5300,I think!!!
I dnt want to spend on G-15 for xtra buttons,any other descent keyboard wud go!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> anyways for current reference, i would pick this config:
> 
> 1) Sapphire ATI HD4870: 17k
> 
> ...




Get this if it fits in your budget.
One suggestion, 
Get the Q9550 for 14.8k instead of the Q9300.

Otherwise, you can bring down the 4870 to a 4850, then let the Q9300 be.


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> anyways for current reference, i would pick this config:
> 
> 1) Sapphire ATI HD4870: 17k
> 
> ...



I would go with 4850,for it's VFM..and I would like to have a descent VFM Mobo than a crossfire MOBO-I have different ideology for Gfx cards upgrade!
and is Q9300 worth it's salt upGRADE from Q6600,considering that I dont plan to overclock my processor.
but that apart,you have given a good config as per my requirements...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

There is lot of performance difference between Q6600 and Q9300. Q6600 has become old.

if you don't want crossfire board, go for Asus P5Q (8k) or MSI P45 Neo (5k-6k)

HD4870 in my opinion is more VFM than HD4850.

The difference between the two cards is around 6k right now but the performance difference is huge.

You can blow crysis off with full eye candy on in Highdef mode. You can do that with HD4850. You can play it on HD4850 with full eye candy on till 1600x1200 resolution, not at fullHD.


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> There is lot of performance difference between Q6600 and Q9300. Q6600 has become old.
> 
> if you don't want crossfire board, go for Asus P5Q (8k) or MSI P45 Neo (5k-6k)
> 
> ...



But I plan on buying a 20" Ultrasharp 2009W (DELL)
FullHD doesnt make,much visible difference from 720p and higher untill the screen size is sizeably more(found on bigger HDTVs)_I read this on some AV forum...
If it does then I need to invest in LG L26W(PVA) panel (last i saw on lg website,twas 24.7k) and Dell E2408WFP(TN) panel is no-no..if i dont get sizeable quality improvement from my 20",(apart from xtra 4inches real estate)


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

hmm. What happens when you watch a FullHD movie on a 20"???

You lose lot of detail and fyi 720p is not trueHD. 1920x1080 is the resolution for real HD a.k.a FullHD

Monitor is one peripheral that you don't upgrade every now and then and that is why get the best that you can pay for.

248WFP costs around 17k and is the best VFM.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> hmm. What happens when you watch a FullHD movie on a 20"???
> 
> You lose lot of detail and fyi 720p is not trueHD. 1920x1080 is the resolution for real HD a.k.a FullHD
> 
> ...



^^+1 

but where are u getting 248WTP for 17k  ... dell website quotes 21k 

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77481&highlight=248wfp

post #30.

Dell online price is old price.

5months ago 248wfp was 19.5k and now it is 17k approx.


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> hmm. What happens when you watch a FullHD movie on a 20"???
> 
> You lose lot of detail and fyi 720p is not trueHD. 1920x1080 is the resolution for real HD a.k.a FullHD
> 
> ...



Yeah that's why i wrote 720p and full hd as different.
Ok,while watching  a full HD movie,,using the ffd show filter,,one can set 1080p ..and the GFX card,,antialiases that pic,,to 1680*1050(max monitor resolution)..offering in affect a better pic quality!
And given two similar specced displays,,it would be difficult to visually distinguish between 1080p and 720p on even a 24"
So,
I dont want to go for 1080p for just some marketing bling ,,untill that provides "real" eyecandy on features like color gamut,contrast ratio,,or response time..etc,,alike lg l246W,I coudnt find it's price on ITWARES,,though..
But,
That again wud mean better gfx card(4870),better mobo,better smps,better cabby..So bigger cost in-effect,,hence xceeding my budget!

But ,if you have really some viable option, with this+ good speaker setup..Iam willing to dump the soundcard though(considering,it;s minor improvement for 2.1)..that wud be highly appreciated!
Or ELSE,
Since I have a descent enuf setup(in all other regards),I would prefer to go for 2.1 Amplifier setup..albeit without Sound card,,


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

> I dont want to go for 1080p for just some marketing bling



Every single person shouts that 720p is marketing gimmic for HD def and that real HD is 1080p.

anyways, I can't explain anymore. I clearly know the real advantages of 24" display and when I make the change, I go for a 24" display.

If you think of buying a huge display for a PC think again, buying a 32" TV and 32" computer monitor is totally different.

24" computer monitor is a pretty good in terms of size and something like 30" and above will be really hard on your eye and you have to sit few feet away from the display and use wireless k/b and mouse. And it will be totally destructive.

That is why 24" hits the sweet spot of best VFM FullHD display for computers.



> Ok,while watching a full HD movie,,using the ffd show filter,,one can set 1080p ..and the GFX card,,antialiases that pic,,to 1680*1050(max monitor resolution)..offering in affect a better pic quality!



Well what can I say. I can't argue anything when you say that pic quality increases by downscaling the image. huh. 

FYI, downscaling fullHD to 720p reduces the image quality. It reduced the number of pixel and that results in quality loss or compression of image.

My end of explaination!!!!


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 4, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> please look into my afterthoughts:
> I think xtreme gamer wud be better souncard in terms of gaming,as compared to xtreme music.
> 9600 GT is definitely not VFM,considering HD 4850!!
> About the HDD:it's not VFM that I need to consider,I want a descently fast HDD..than one which offers best cost/per gb,,so am ready to sacrifice few GBs for better performance!
> ...


I Think NVIDIA 9600GT Is A Nice Card As Compared To Future Gaming. Future Gaming Like Crysis At Least Needs NVIDIA 9600GT. For Smooth Game Play. ATi HD4850 Is Also Nice, Go As U Wish.

And Go For Any Wireless Keyboard. As U R A Gamer...


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Every single person shouts that 720p is marketing gimmic for HD def and that real HD is 1080p.
> 
> anyways, I can't explain anymore. I clearly know the real advantages of 24" display and when I make the change, I go for a 24" display.
> 
> ...



Hey,Buddy!
You got me wrong,
I meant better quality wid the GPU anti-aliasing..than the Monitor downscaling for playing 1080p on 1680x1050
And also,
I wont be able to visually perceive the difference between 1680x1050 movie and 1920x1080 content on a given 24" monitor
It's coz,while viewable area doubles,,but no of pixels just increase by 17% from 1680x1050 to 1920x1080 while shifting from 20" to 24"
so unless I have a really big screen,,like HDTV I wont perceive the 17% increase in pixels..
But,
You were rite about 30" monitors,,and those are none of my choice..
And lastly,
Best bang for buck,for me,means in terms of performance/quality increase i get for the xtra money invested and not just in terms of viewable area/cost ratio
So,
Dell US 2009W wid 5 years premium pixel warranty(one bright pixel and I get a unit replacement)is better dan Dell E248WFP(no premium pixel warranty) as the quality of the panel remains same(TN) and no other perceivable advantage.
HAd LG L246W(PVA panel) or Dell US 2498WFP been in my range,I would have blindly gone for that.

I stand corrected by any of the Digit Forum Members..As I need to make the most of my money

I've got a discounted offer for Vostro 410 thru Dell's EPP:
Core 2 Quad 6600
Vista home Basic(english/Hindi)
4 GB DDR2-800MHZ Ram
250 GB 3GB/s HDD
Nvidia geforce 8800 GT (512MB GDDR3)
Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer Soundcard
McAfee Security center-15months OEM
Microsoft Works 9.0
Dell Network Assistance-12 months
3 years NBD+ 3years Complete cover(includes Accidental Damage)"THE BEST PART"
discounted cost-41.2K ,,online price-55K
And Dell US 2009W including 5 years Premium panel warranty-13K

that means54K for descent enough rig..I could save some money while still investing remaining on dedicated 2.1+amplifier setup

P.S.:Whether it;s safe to go for DELL's EPP(Employee Purchase Program)as the billing would be in name of Dell empoyee,,whom I've known quite recently..but I would pay the company and ownership would be kinda joint.
Anybody having history of EPP,please illucidate as iam bit apprehensive.

And About the quality of Vostro 410(One review on site,,says it gets heated up as single fan cooling soln is applied) but hope it would be safe given the brand's quality and of course the all inclusive 3 years Warranty

So,guys please advise wot to do,,dell epp or go the assembled route,,


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Assembeled. Hell, you your self are shouting best-bang for buck BUT this is waste of money. Come on man, Vista Basic sux, E8400 (which I suggested) beats Q6600 to death in gaming, 250GB HDD will make sure you keep deleting music/movies coz you dont have space, 8800GT is a good card but HD4850 costs 200bux less than it and out-performs it by 20-30%.

ASSEMBLE ftw.....

E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
4GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD Caviar 640GB HDD.
Sapphire HD4850
Any Optical Drive
Creative X-FI Elite Gamer
CM690 Cabby
CM 600W PSU
Dell US 2009W (As its your choice but I suggest Dell 2208WFP)
Altec Lansing MX5021 2.1 Speakers
MX518 + Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard

This will cost around 58k and is 40-50% faster than that Dell cr@p.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Assembeled. Hell, you your self are shouting best-bang for buck BUT this is waste of money. Come on man, Vista Basic sux, E8400 (which I suggested) beats Q6600 to death in gaming, 250GB HDD will make sure you keep deleting music/movies coz you dont have space, 8800GT is a good card but HD4850 costs 200bux less than it and out-performs it by 20-30%.
> 
> ASSEMBLE ftw.....
> 
> ...


+1 for assembled pc.... branded one sucks....
and config mentioned by desii bond and KPowerMania is good enough...


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77481&highlight=248wfp
> 
> post #30.
> 
> ...



dude but people are buying Dell 2208 in 16-17K with all taxes, why for when they can get 248wfp ??


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Assembeled. Hell, you your self are shouting best-bang for buck BUT this is waste of money. Come on man, Vista Basic sux, E8400 (which I suggested) beats Q6600 to death in gaming, 250GB HDD will make sure you keep deleting music/movies coz you dont have space, 8800GT is a good card but HD4850 costs 200bux less than it and out-performs it by 20-30%.
> 
> ASSEMBLE ftw.....
> 
> ...



US 2009W(newer model) or US 2208WFP-difference between price is <1k..
but,2009W has following advantages:
a) 102% Color Gamut,,so better Color reproduction than 2208
b)2000:1 dynamic contrast ratio as compared to 1000:1 typical on 2208WFP
c)5ms typical is better than 5ms(G-t-G) on 2208WFP,,or IS It the SAME??
d)0.258mmpixel pitch as compared to 0.284mm on 2208WFP 
so,
Is it better to lose these quality features for a bigger display...???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

^^Whatever seems right to you dude.........desiibond had quite a discussion with you and I suggested what sane people are buying right now. Not its upto you. Either buy assembled or the Dell one, everything is upto you .


----------



## toofan (Sep 5, 2008)

You better first read all the previous threads and then post your problem here. All are shouting to you but in every post you repeat the same if you have to buy then go and buy your stuff why wasting others time and energy.

8800gt inpite of hd4850
20 inch inspite of 22 inch
e6600 inspite of e8400
and many more wrong choices and still standing on your grounds.

thoda sa dimag laga or net search kar ke dekho to pata chal jayega.
Or phir 70k be budget kya dahi khareedne ke liye hai.


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 5, 2008)

First of all,,,
Toofan_nainital,,keep ur f***kin' Attitude wid urself!
FYI,u didnt read the first post clearly,ahem!
I didn't get an advice for the most important criterion that I had,,viz. d Audio Setup..And Iam planning to get some dedicated setup(15K)..as per advise on other forums",,so dat leaves how much,,u can do the math,KID

Now,,lets move on to better things,,

Hey KpowerMania,
Mate I would be going with Assembled only.
i respect other people's advises,,but I need to look upon other perspectives too,,,coz it's ultimately my choice..
So thanks all for all the valuable comments you gave,,and the frustration that soared up on you,,making the point to me,,so that I dont miss on any thing..dis closeness and oneness,,as if building one's own system ,,,wasnt found on any other forums


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Post in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=147
> 
> you will get more response.
> 
> FYI, this month Intel is going to release its new processors based on new architecture Nehalem. Wait for them. It's worth the wait.


Due to some reasons..this purchase of mine has been delayed to the 1st of october..
Will Core i7 be available..then,,???
If not ,,do I need to wait for december end for prices to stabilise,,as launch prices would be really HIGH^^^..though I dunno if I can wait,,that LONGGGGGG!!!
and is it really worth the wait in terms of Gaming performance,,coz last I knew was that GPU was the bottleneck for gaming,,and not the CPU!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 18, 2008)

^^Dunno about India d00d.

And ya, if it comes the prices will be HIGH.



toofan_nainital said:


> You better first read all the previous threads and then post your problem here. All are shouting to you but in every post you repeat the same if you have to buy then go and buy your stuff why wasting others time and energy.
> 
> 8800gt inpite of hd4850
> 20 inch inspite of 22 inch
> ...



Dont go hard on him.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> I would go with 4850,for it's VFM..and I would like to have a descent VFM Mobo than a crossfire MOBO-I have different ideology for Gfx cards upgrade!
> and is Q9300 worth it's salt upGRADE from Q6600,considering that I dont plan to overclock my processor.
> but that apart,you have given a good config as per my requirements...




If u have a Q6600
Then no, spend that money on the HD 4870


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Dunno about India d00d.
> 
> And ya, if it comes the prices will be HIGH.
> 
> ...


bt wenz d expected launch d8,,d00d!
n hw much wud b d xpected cost for core i7 mobo+ram+procii=25-30K???
is it worth the salt,,in terms of gaming performance^^^



comp@ddict said:


> If u have a Q6600
> Then no, spend that money on the HD 4870


u gt it wrong,buddy,,iam planning to buy this config by oct1st..
n other members,,suggested E8400 over Q6600,,for gaming,,


----------

